# zwarte zee



## willfish

I am building this model tug at tha moment ,commissioned 1963 single screw ocean going motor tug1539 gross tons,built holland by J K SMIT,s Scheepswerven N.V at Kinderdijk loa 77.5mtrs motors two Smit-m.a.n deisels 9000ihp but i have no photo or other imfo so can the experts help here,i only have plans ,cheers bill (LOL)


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Following site has some models and they claim that the Zwarte Zee -4 (built 1963) is the most sought model to be made.

TRy following (only in Dutch)
http://www.zeeslepers.nl/
then go to "diversen"

http://members.lycos.nl/franshop/zz.htm,
the last one is in Dutch but gives you a good insight of this model.
Then you find some links at the bottom of this page on right hand side.
One link shows you all sorts of photos of the real one in Rotterdam
Second one the models made by others
Third one ios the model made by the designer of this website.

Hope this helps.
You can always email the guy in Holland which email address is listed here.
Jan


----------



## Tugman

The most famous Zwarte Zee was the 1933 built one. She came over to the U.K. with another 10 Dutch tugs just before the Germans invaded Holland. Served with the Royal Navy's Tug Section. I have pictures of her and details of her wartime exploits if that is the model you wish to make ? 
I am new to this site so do not know how to contact you ?
Tugman


----------



## Tugman

*Willfish*



willfish said:


> I am building this model tug at tha moment ,commissioned 1963 single screw ocean going motor tug1539 gross tons,built holland by J K SMIT,s Scheepswerven N.V at Kinderdijk loa 77.5mtrs motors two Smit-m.a.n deisels 9000ihp but i have no photo or other imfo so can the experts help here,i only have plans ,cheers bill (LOL)


Sorry. Just noticed you are looking for the 1963 version.
Tugman.


----------



## B.Nicholson

Tugman said:


> Sorry. Just noticed you are looking for the 1963 version.
> Tugman.


willfish,
I was a Foreign Going Tugmaster for over 20 years.The finest tugs ever, for handling at sea , were the Smit Hunter, Salvanguard (Ex Statesman Ex alice M Moran). Can I say more

Bob


----------

